# Abu 6500/Akios 656 Drag problem.



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Serviced my Akios 656 CTM recently, everything works fine... except tightening the drag now feels a little jerky as I turn the star drag. Don't get me wrong - the drag washers are still working well and resistance builds progressively, as it should, to the stated max drag. Just doesn't feel right as I tighten. Any ideas?

For one thing, should the two spring washers under the star drag be put together like this - () - or this - )( -?

() = jerkiness in star drag

)( = less jerkiness, but there's a little play between the star drag and the spacer as the drag is turned to it's loosest position.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Matt Bizarro said:


> Serviced my Akios 656 CTM recently, everything works fine... except tightening the drag now feels a little jerky as I turn the star drag. Don't get me wrong - the drag washers are still working well and resistance builds progressively, as it should, to the stated max drag. Just doesn't feel right as I tighten. Any ideas?
> 
> For one thing, should the two spring washers under the star drag be put together like this - () - or this - )( -?
> 
> ...


definetly call Joe Moore or Tommy Farmer


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

I've got a reasonable mechanical aptitude, but this problem didn't make any sense to me... if it's even a problem. Maybe it was like that new and I just got paranoid about putting it back together correctly, just looking for stuff that seemed off afterwards.


----------



## Cold_Beer839 (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm certain they curve in towards each other like this ( ). I would take it apart and make sure you have the drag stack in the right order and there's nothing foreign in there.

https://www.reelschematic.com/wp-content/uploads/schematics/Akios/Akios S-Line 656.pdf


----------

